# Мобильная связь > Мобильный контент >  Medieval wars / Средневековье: Стратегия и Тактика

## kikorik

Medieval Wars / Средневековье: Стратегия и Тактика


_Средневековая Европа была щедра на войны и кровопролитные конфликты. 
Новая игра из серии «Стратегия и тактика» приглашает вас испытать свои силы в противостоянии самых безжалостных завоевателей. 
Вам предстоит возглавить армии Англии, Франции и воинства Крестоносцев в трех кампаниях, попробовав победить в главных войнах и сражениях европейской истории IX-XV веков.

«Средневековье: Стратегия и тактика» - время отправляться в поход!_


*Особенности игры:*
 Доступно в полной платной версии:
- кампании за Англию, Францию и Крестоносцев, включающие 16 исторических миссий
- возможность загрузки новых кампаний в апдейтах
- несколько карт в режиме «Схватка»
- возможность загрузки новых карт режима «Схватка» в апдейтах
- 4 исторических сценарных карты
- возможность загрузки новых сценарных карт в апдейтах
- несколько карт для многопользовательского режима Hotseat

*Вы можете получить игру в Google Play*

*Или скачать её с бесплатного файлхостинга:*
http://www.mediafire.com/download/mm...ieval_Wars.apk
http://www.filefactory.com/file/10qa...ieval_Wars_apk
https://www.dropbox.com/s/dpzbe3fwrb...ieval_Wars.apk

----------

